# [SOLVED] Built a system and no video



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi folks. I've just built a system with the following:

Newegg.com - Intel Celeron G540 Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80623G540

Newegg.com - ASRock H61M-DGS LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - Rosewill FBM-02 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case




I was reusing my 500g HD and DVD-R since they're SATA devices. After the assembly I got no video and no sound from the PC speaker. I figured I should've got some kind of beep codes as to what's happening.



The drives wasn't installed yet when I took this pic but I installed them before firing up. As I said no video (onboard) nor sound though all the fans ran. I went to the mobo site for troubleshooting and followed the instructions for testing which is to put the mobo on a box, put one stick ram in, hook up the video and the PSU. Same result, no video nor sound.

I assumed the mobo or the cpu was DOA and I sent them both back to Newegg since I can't tell which is at fault. I hope they'll honor it and replace them. If not I guess I'll have to buy another set.

Is there other reasons why I can't get video if neither the parts were DOA? I was careful in my work and double checked everything before firing up. I've built many systems before and had great success but of course that's by paying attention to what I'm doing and take my sweet time about it (I took many breaks).

I'm glad I have my old system, AMD 64 X2 3800+ on MSI K9MM-V and it's serving me well but I just found out I only had 2 gigs of memory which is the mobo's limitation. I have 3 gigs installed but been running on 2 gigs all this time. This is the reason why I'm upgrading and I don't know if this is worth keeping for backup as time go by. It's in an old PII case which is one solid case. The PSU is not original though and it's 450 watts.

Well, there'll be more once I get the stuff from Newegg, just a matter of time. Later.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



> I went to the mobo site for troubleshooting and followed the instructions for testing which is to put the mobo on a box, put one stick ram in, hook up the video and the PSU. Same result, no video nor sound.


If you have bench tested the PC outside the case then you most likely have a faulty component.

Returning the board was a good starting point and the most logical.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

What I thought. Thanks. Believe it or not, It's the first time I got a faulty mobo. I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

When you get the replacement components, do a bench test precisely as listed below.


Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Thanks but in this case it will be onboard video. I've been reading the stickies here and I must say this is a great forum. :thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

The bench test applies to all builds regardless of the components being used. 
That Corsair PSU is also noted for issues and unreliability.
For that power range, the XFX 550 is the best bang for buck, it's SeaSonic made and has a 5 yr. warranty: Newegg.com - XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Core Edition V2 Full Wired Power Supply

A quick Mobo check: remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes. No RAM and no beep codes indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Darn it. I thought I picked out a good PSU. The reviews seems to indicate it was good.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

That's the one scary thing about Newegg for me is when you get a faulty motherboard, they probably have another 500 of them and I have seen it when they are all bad and they don't even know it. I much prefer to buy a board from someone smaller just for that reason. The one thing I would do is try the board without memory when it comes back to see if you get 3 beeps which might save you some time.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Will do. I have a feeling that this mobo was opened before but that depend if they come in wrapped plastic. Do they?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

The Mobo should come in a static bag.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Yes it did but I meant the box. Should it be wrapped?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Not all manufacturers do that but I always judge by the static bag and it should be at least taped. Newegg bothers me because I suspect they have "0" quality control and I am positive I have been shipped things that are back from other customers so I have stopped buying motherboards from them.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

The static bag wasn't taped so it was opened? Probably a return and put back on shelf like you said.

Up to now I didn't have any problem with Newegg.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I have always had motherboard issues and pc case issues where they ship in mfgr carton and over half come in all dented.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Mobo boxes are not wrapped and static bags are sealed with some brands but not all. 
No seal on the static bag does not indicate the Mobo has been used or ever opened.
I have purchased literally hundreds of Mobo's from Newegg with a handful of defectives ones. Damaged boxes would most likely the from the shipper.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Just my luck then. Some of the reviews had DOA mobos but not much.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I have seen motherboard boxes wrapped from classy makers like EVGA and one other I can't remember but Tyree is basically correct on that. However I have never purchased a board from Tiger Direct or D&H that was not at least taped on the anti static bag. Now if you only purchase from Newegg, you might not know that but I normally buy Gigabyte, AsRock, Msi and Biostar boards from Tiger and I have never seen one not taped. I would guess I use about 20-35 boards a year of those.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

If I have to buy another mobo and/or cpu I'll go to TD.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I got an email from Newegg concerning the RMA. They claimed I damaged the cpu socket and it's being returned to me. I suppose the cpu's being returned too.

How the heck did I damaged it? I followed instructions on installations and it was a no brainer. The cpu and the socket have contact points and I made sure the cpu was oriented by lining up the notches and the pointer on the corner. I even wiggled the cpu to make sure it's in before I locked it down. Nothing to it right?

I sent email to Newegg to explain it to me how I messed up but I'm not holding my breath. I told them how do I know you sent me a junk/returned board in the first place? At any rate that's $100 down the crapper.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I'm not doubting your word but I have yet to see a new Mobo with a damaged CPU socket. They install the dummy plastic plate for protection so it would be more than difficult for any damage to occur and especially considering the Mobo is also in a box.
You could try contacting AsRock about the issue.
I would suggest going with Asus or Gigabyte for the replacement Mobo to insure quality, reliability and good support.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Yes it did have that cover which I removed. Inspected the socket and the cpu so it's all good. I think they gave me a junk board.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

To clarify, you're saying you inspected the Mobo DPU socket and the CPU and they were both "all good" before you assembled?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Two of my moderators on another forum have been accused of the same thing and they build computers for a living. Write a review on Resellerratings.com and watch what happens, they will offer you the moon and send you a new board and tell you to throw that one away and probably give you some kind of credit besides. I did it with them where they claimed I damaged a cpu years ago.
Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores







TeaMan said:


> I got an email from Newegg concerning the RMA. They claimed I damaged the cpu socket and it's being returned to me. I suppose the cpu's being returned too.
> 
> How the heck did I damaged it? I followed instructions on installations and it was a no brainer. The cpu and the socket have contact points and I made sure the cpu was oriented by lining up the notches and the pointer on the corner. I even wiggled the cpu to make sure it's in before I locked it down. Nothing to it right?
> 
> I sent email to Newegg to explain it to me how I messed up but I'm not holding my breath. I told them how do I know you sent me a junk/returned board in the first place? At any rate that's $100 down the crapper.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



Tyree said:


> To clarify, you're saying you inspected the Mobo DPU socket and the CPU and they were both "all good" before you assembled?


Yes, I looked to see if anything's in there like a piece of paper, lint, whatever and that the surfaces were both clean. Now I gotta ask, do they have some kind of film over them that you peel off? I didn't see anything like it.

EDIT: I sent my review.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I just got an order confirmation from Newegg for a new cpu. Looks like they're replacing the cpu after all. Now I only have to worry about the mobo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

It never hurts to do a little complaining ............ best of luck.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Do the Resellerratings, it doesn't cost you and they will shower you with gifts!!!!


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

That's where my review is. :dance:

So far I haven't seen it posted. I did not throw them down though, just that they're a fine company but this situation is plain ridiculous.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

It takes several days for yours to show up and I would have "blasted" them but let's see what happens.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I guess it's my fault for cheapening out on a mobo and some of the reviews did say some were DOA but the return process threw me off. I damaged the cpu socket? Me ??

I could've got this instead and the reviews showed no DOAs.

Newegg.com - ASRock B75M-DGS LGA 1155 Intel B75 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

I'll probably order it then.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

It could get damaged when you are fastening the lever down to secure the cpu if it wasn't in correctly.

The usual way to do is to leave the protective plastic whilst pressing down onto the cpu into the socket but I normal take it off straight away.

When you fixed the cpu into the socket using the lever was their a crunching sound? Usually there is a sound and it's not a very nice sound but if the sound is like a snapping sound then you are damaging pins and/or the socket.

Unfortuantely their are mistakes we have all made when building pcs especially our first few times.

The places I buy my parts from all offer an installation insurance on what you order so if you install something wrong and that part or parts get damaged because I screwed up the parts are insured and will be replaced although this is within reason.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Maybe but we have caught them claiming things that either were not damaged as damaged, to avoid returns. Some of us were convinced they damaged them but of cousre not being there makes that hard to prove. But the users IO am talking about really could not have damaged cpus. If resellerratings doesn't help and I would be surprised if it doesn't come back here and I'll give you a human being there that can help you. Yes there is a human being in customer service who works for the user!





TeaMan said:


> I guess it's my fault for cheapening out on a mobo and some of the reviews did say some were DOA but the return process threw me off. I damaged the cpu socket? Me ??
> 
> I could've got this instead and the reviews showed no DOAs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



TeaMan said:


> I guess it's my fault for cheapening out on a mobo and some of the reviews did say some were DOA but the return process threw me off. I damaged the cpu socket? Me ??
> 
> I could've got this instead and the reviews showed no DOAs.
> 
> ...


Commonly, the only people who bother to post reviews are those that have complaints. 
All manufacturer's put out some bad products. 
Note that all of the Mobo's in our suggested build list are Asus or Gigabyte.
Note that all recommendations form Tech Members are for Asus or Gigabyte.
We use/recommend Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's because we know, from experience, they are good quality.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Well I may be alone but I take exception to the Asus part of "all tech members" recommend them as I won't use them. I have had so many damaged Asus boards in the last 5 years I for one am done. I have never had a bad Biostar or ASRock (only those ASRock they now make, not earlier ones made by ECS and others) motherboard and along with Gigabyte, that's all I use.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Before I installed the CPU I removed the cap (c'mon, I can't be that stupid :huh and inspected the surfaces. I drop the CPU in lining up the notches and noted where the mark is on the corner. I wiggled the CPU around (very little movement) to see if it catches, it didn't. I locked it down and there was no sound from it. It was smooth going down. It felt like it has a bit of pressure but I watched a video of a guy on Youtube putting in his Celeron G540 and I saw the same thing he went through, he had a little pressure too.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

That cpu and board, it would be really hard to damage the board.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I've personally changed every other part in a PC heaps of times... but never actually changed a CPU. This kind if situation is what really makes me paranoid! :sad:

...also the fact that the CPU is generally the most expensive part (unless you go for a high end GPU.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



TeaMan said:


> I wiggled the CPU around (very little movement) to see if it catches, it didn't.


There should be no movement once the CPU is properly installed in the Mobo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



Rich-M said:


> Well I may be alone but I take exception to the Asus part of "all tech members" recommend them as I won't use them. I have had so many damaged Asus boards in the last 5 years I for one am done. I have never had a bad Biostar or ASRock (only those ASRock they now make, not earlier ones made by ECS and others) motherboard and along with Gigabyte, that's all I use.


Everyone can have bad experiences with some product. I've used literally hundreds of Asus Mobo's with no problems...... maybe the rest of us got all the good ones? :smile:
I've seen a lot of issues with BioStar and AsRock as well as others. That doesn't make them all bad but it deters me me from using or selling them to my customers.
I will rephrase to- all the professional PC builders that I know, use Asus or Gigabyte Mobo's.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



helios19 said:


> I've personally changed every other part in a PC heaps of times... but never actually changed a CPU. This kind if situation is what really makes me paranoid! :sad:
> 
> ...also the fact that the CPU is generally the most expensive part (unless you go for a high end GPU.)


Installing/changing a CPU is pretty straight forward if you follow the directions in the Mobo manual. After you've done a few hundred, it's repetition. :smile:


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



Tyree said:


> There should be no movement once the CPU is properly installed in the Mobo.


That's funny. As I said I wiggled the cpu to see if it's seated. The movement is so small that it'd take a feeler gauge to measure. That got me thinking the socket was bad to begin with.

Are you familiar with the Celeron G540? It has no pins.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

OK that works for me and you are right really we are only as good as our own experience. I am not saying that I haven't had any Asus boards worth owning, just that over half of the ones I have tried were defective but I also believe that could be due to Newegg shoddy inspection policies as I also stopped buying any motherboards or cpu's from them a few years ago because I was having way too many damaged boards. Interestingly enough since I stopped buying boards from Newegg 2 years ago, I have yet to have a damaged motherboard from anyone.


Tyree said:


> Everyone can have bad experiences with some product. I've used literally hundreds of Asus Mobo's with no problems...... maybe the rest of us got all the good ones? :smile:
> I've seen a lot of issues with BioStar and AsRock as well as others. That doesn't make them all bad but it deters me me from using or selling them to my customers.
> I will rephrase to- all the professional PC builders that I know, use Asus or Gigabyte Mobo's.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I'll need to get a mobo somehow so y'all can recommend me a socket 1155 mobo for my Celeron G540 that's fairly priced as I don't need all that fancy stuff. Just an USB 2.0 port x4 and one PCI slot for my audio card (don't have to have it though). Later I can get a graphic card for the PCIe slot. I know there's no more AGP port so my GeForce 6200 is out. My HDD and my DVD are both SATA so no SATA 6.0 are needed. Also DDR3 for my new mems.

Since y'all like Gigabyte and Asus mobos so recommend one and where beside Newegg. I'm in Texas if that matters.

Thanks.

Also I will post pics of the process so I can show you how I'm doing and y'all can guide me. Sound like fun yes? :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

These will allow the use of the CPU's graphics to will hold you over until you get a dedicated GPU. The Onboard sound is probably as good, if not better, than your sound card.

This would be about the same as the AsRock you had: Newegg.com - ASUS P8H61-M LX PLUS R2.0 LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

This is an ATX: Newegg.com - ASUS P8B75-V LGA 1155 Intel B75 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Thanks for the selections but I'm not buying from Newegg. I found an outlet though and they have quite a selection, Walmart! Free shipping over $49. 

Too bad my local Walmart don't carry 'em.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

The first Mobo I linked to, which is on par with your AsRock, is free shipping.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Here is what I think you are asking for:
GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3V Motherboard - Micro ATX, Intel B75 Express Chipset, DDR3, USB 3.0, RJ-45, DVI-D, SATA 6Gb/s, AMD CrossFireX at TigerDirect.com

GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 Intel H61 Motherboard - Micro ATX, Socket H2 (LGA1155), Intel H61 Express, DDR3-1333MHz, SATA II (3Gb/s), 7.1-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0 at TigerDirect.com

Biostar B75MU3B Intel B75 Motherboard - MicroATX, Socket (LGA 1155), Intel B75 Express Chipset, 1600MHz DDR3, SATA III 6Gb/s, 6-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, SuperSpeed USB 3.0 at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Tiger Direct ships as quickly and they are nicely inspected and packaged to prevent damage.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Thanks Rich, the second link is more likely what I want. No extras that I don't need, it's perfect. I'll probably get that one.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Hmm... I'm thinking on this one. What do ya think?

Amazon.com: ASUS P8B75-M/CSM LGA 1155 Intel B75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Much better because it has pci slots and 4 ram slots...


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Got my mobo and before I even took the cap off I can see the pins against the edge of the frame. I can see the shiny copper and it was so obvious that I did not do this. When I took the cap off I found more areas of bent pins that it is ridiculous. It look like it was done with a screwdriver, three areas gouged. No way I did this.

Screw Newegg.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I have a Moderator on my own forum who has built many many builds and she is positive they bent pins on her cpu to avoid giving her an exchange about a year ago. If you have no result yet from reslllerratings, tell me and I will PM you a phone number for someone there who will help you.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I appreciate it but I'm not gonna bother. I'll just get me another mobo and the good one at that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I understand and if you change your mind, please pm me. I have been trying to expose these clowns for years and I only buy things there that I believe their lack of inspection can't hurt.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Again thanks but I'm having doubts. When I put the cap back on to send it back I didn't check it. I threw it in the box and most likely the box was clean but I don't know for sure. I threw a lot of stuff in the box while I was assembling.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Anyway here's a couple of pics. best I can get and I put the cap there for show. There's a damaged area to the right of the bottom plastic tab as well as two other areas.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



TeaMan said:


> I appreciate it but I'm not gonna bother. I'll just get me another mobo and the good one at that.


Good choice and best of luck.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I downloaded the manual for the ASUS P8B75-M/CS and I have to say this is pretty sweet. I plan to video the opening of the package and the mobo box then a look at the socket. That should be good insurance I don't get screwed over. I don't think Amazon's gonna give me problems though. This mobo is sold and shipped by Amazon and not a third party.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



TeaMan said:


> I downloaded the manual for the ASUS P8B75-M/CS and I have to say this is pretty sweet..


One of the reasons we recommend and use Asus & Gigabyte.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Amazon is another one I haven't had a problem with though their shipping can be sloppy with loose boxes.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



Tyree said:


> One of the reasons we recommend and use Asus & Gigabyte.


Right you are. 

I always bought cheap mobos and this is the first time I see that the better mobos have terrific features. What I read on this one is practically failsafe.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Yes this is all true but A S Rock are not cheap boards any more and in fact the last few I bought were quite expensive and had top notch features. It's a matter of taste as I personally never bought cheap boards so I would not have bought anything that ECS made for A S Rock before they made their own. I guess my issue here is Tyree was the one who first told me in a thread A S Rock is now making their own, something I didn't know and that started me buying them and I have had great success with them, so why now knock them now?


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I haven't been into technology for a few years and just now catching up. I wouldn't know about these things but I'm learning. In the past I've bought cheap boards including PcChips and they worked.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I've never bought lower quality Mobo's but Ive seen enough failed ones to insure my choice to buy/sell only what is proven to be good quality and has good support over a substantial period of time, .i.e. Asus & Gigabyte.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

You done convinced me sir. :whistling:


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Newegg contacted me. I'm getting my mobo replaced. My post to RR did it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Built a system and no video*



TeaMan said:


> Newegg contacted me. I'm getting my mobo replaced. My post to RR did it.


Told ya! Always works like a charm as they have reps watching that site all the time! My experience though was contact before it ever made it to online!


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

I'm glad to have my faith restored in Newegg. It shouldn't been BS in the first place. Now that I learned more about the socket 1155 and the chipset I realized that the socket was defective in the first place. I just didn't know it then.

What bummed me is that more pins were bent when I got it back. before it was just a few "holes" in the grid and I thought that was normal, just like the CPUs will have a few pins missing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Then we can close this thread?


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

Yes we can. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Built a system and no video*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

